# My Sulcatas are having sex? I knew one was a boy but was unsure about the other.



## Yeetster (Dec 6, 2021)

What will happen? Honestly this is the first time I’ve seen them do this. The female is about 3 and the male is 4. Do I need to provide a place for her to lay? Will she be infertile?


----------



## zovick (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeetster said:


> What will happen? Honestly this is the first time I’ve seen them do this. The female is about 3 and the male is 4. Do I need to provide a place for her to lay? Will she be infertile?


The fact that two tortoises are mounting each other does not prove that they are a sexual pair. Females often mount other females and males sometimes mount other males. Yours are extremely young to be mating successfully, and it is unlikely there will be any eggs produced even if they are a male and a female.

How do you know that one is a male?


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2021)

Post pics of their bottom shell tail area and we can give an idea of their sex. 3 is a little young but likely a really good guess can be given.
Then, you need to work on getting them separated asap. Tortoises should not be kept in pairs!


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeetster said:


> What will happen? Honestly this is the first time I’ve seen them do this. The female is about 3 and the male is 4. Do I need to provide a place for her to lay? Will she be infertile?


They need to be separated immediately. Torts should never be kept in pairs. The sexes don't matter, and they are still a bit small to be able to tell. This could be dominance and territoriality. Not necessarily sexual at all. One tort telling the other to GET OUT!!!


----------



## Yeetster (Dec 6, 2021)

It is in a sexual humping motion


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeetster said:


> It is in a sexual humping motion


How old are you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 6, 2021)

My alpha, female Redfoot has done this before.
Not very ladylike.


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My alpha, female Redfoot has done this before.
> Not very ladylike.


Depends on the lady and your personal preferences.


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 12, 2021)

Come on Tom,....lol...."how old are you" then make that comment....Come 'on man.....lol


All in fun.....


----------

